# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvojenje drugog djeteta

## zvončica

Pozdrav svima. 
Vjerovatno je netko o ovom što želim pitati već pisao, no tema je jako puno i ne snalazim se od prve. Ono što me zanima je slijedeće: imamo prekrasnog sina koji sada ima 14 godina. Usvojen je sa 7. Kako vrijeme prolazi, a naš sin raste - čini mi se jako, jako  brzo, ili možda samo nedostaje onih prvih 7 godina. .. Nisam se ni okrenula , a on postaje malo po malo zreli dječak-još malo pa muškarac. Budući da suprug i ja imamo po 42 godine, zanima me koliko  su nam realne šanse za ponovnim usvojenjem iz Vaših iskustava koja bi mogla biti slična našima (ukoliko ih ima). Da li ste radili obradu nanovo, ili stara važi, da li je nemoguća misija računati na manje dijete sada, ili je pak prihvatljivija opcija pokušati sa posvajanjem van Hrvatske koje zna biti brže i gdje se može računati s manjim djetetom ( Afrika npr )? Nismo još donijeli konačnu odluku niti smo kontaktirali naš Centar. Željela sam čuti prije toga iskustva ljudi ukoliko postoje na ovu temu.
Hvala :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Zvončice, dobrodošla!
Imamo na forumu puno posvojitelja koji su posvojili drugo i treće dijete, neki od njih i nakon 13 godina. 
S obzirom na vaše godine nisam sigurna da je beba realna mogućnost, ali neko malo starije dijete - zašto ne?
Idem ti naći par topica s opisanim iskustvima, a javit će ti se i iskusne forumašice s više djece.

----------


## ivanas

Ako ste spremni na starije dijete, tipa od 7 pa nadalje šanse su vam velike, starijoj djeci teško nalaze posvojitelje, znam čak u nekim centrima da su me zamolili da prosljedim informaciju da imaju stariju djecu zainteresiranim potencijalnim posvojiteljima. Mozes mi se javiti na pp za detalje. 

Ništa nije nemoguće, tu na forumu je i moja priča, mi smo posvojili troje djece u godini dana, kad nešto jaaaaako želiš sve se posloži, pa se probiješ sa to željom i kroz našu administraciju. Sretno

----------


## čokolada

ivanas http://forum.roda.hr/threads/46544-Nove-čekalice-(Ivanas-dočekala-i-drugo-i-treće-dijete!!!)
eva71 http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23543-Posvojiti-starije-dijete-uz-svoje-vlastito

rebbeca http://forum.roda.hr/threads/25960-Put-do-našeg-anđela-(stigla-i-seka!)
Vlvl http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33857-Nastavljamo-u-četvero
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/47954-P...elikog-djeteta

sandra14 http://forum.roda.hr/threads/38618-Možda-još-jednom-mama
 Zdenka  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24984-U...u-du%C5%A1u...

----------


## zvončica

Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima i podijeljenim linkovima. Skratila si mi vrijeme kopanja čokolada, mada će mi trebati  par dana da proletim sve što me zanima. Jedan dio već jesam. Pri prvom posvojenju nismo postavljali uvjete niti spola niti starosti (naravno da smo naglasili da i starije dijete dolazi u obzir jer iskreno kad imaš 35 nemaš volje za malom malom bebom). Meni je sada dijete od 3-5 godina već mala beba :Smile:  Naša priča je bila jako brza, imali smo puno puno sreće, nismo se ni okrenuli a moj B. bio je s nama nakon nekoliko mjeseci. Poput sna je bilo to razdoblje sad kad ga se prisjetim. Iskustvo je iza nas. I teški trenutci i problem prilagodbe i "rani" pubertet . Mi smo sve nekako prošli obrnutim slijedom. Teško, ali isplati se svaki tren. Učio je on, a učili smo i mi s njim. Sad kad s otklonom gledam žalim samo za jednim, a to je zašto nismo posvojili dvoje istovremeno, a bilo je i takvih mogućnosti. Još razgovaramo svi zajedno.Razmatramo sve mogućnosti. I čitamo Vaša iskustva. No, ukoliko budemo išli ponovo tražiti ćemo curicu. 
Ivanas - ne vidim opciju slanja pp-a.

----------


## čokolada

Kad napišeš još koji post, otvorit će ti se i ta opcija  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Zvončica, budi uporna, i uspjeh neće izostati.
Iako, moram priznati da sam ja mislila da ćemo puno brže uspjeti s obzirom da smo željeli starije dijete/školarca, ali, eto, stvari se poslože jednostavno tako da moraš dočekati baš SVOJE dijete!

Uglavnom, S R E T N O !!!

----------


## zvončica

Hvala. Sa zanimanjem očekujem novi zakon o posvajanju. Najave su da će se ta birokratska procedrura maksimalno liberalizirati. Nadam se da više neće biti u tolikoj mjeri  uništavanja malih  života po domovima (usprkos trudu teta i volontera) i  da će se biološki  roditeljii "brže" odricati roditeljskih prava  kad shvate da ne mogu sisati i ono malo nevolje od novca koji ih zakonski pripada dok konačno svojim potpisom ne omoguće život djetetu kako dolikuje. Iznenađena sam da nismo potpisnici Haške konvencije. Valjda i to dođe na red. U svakom slučaju smatram se sretnicom koja ima svoje dijete (mada nekako prebrzo raste :Smile: , a sve ostalo je još jedna pobjeda više. U svakom slučaju puna sam optimizma.

----------


## zvončica

Rebbeca koliko dugo ste čekali drugo - starije dijete? Vidjela sam da ste prvo dobili bebu. Kako je kod tebe išlo sa molbom za drugo. Jesi ponovo obradu morala prolaziti?

----------


## Rebbeca

Drugo dijete smo čekali... eh, teško je to reći... prvo smo 5-6 god. relativno pasivno čekali malo djetešce, onda smo se odlučili za veće dijete, i ja sam postala jako aktivna sa zvanjem. Od početka moga aktivnog zvanja do dolaska do naše kćeri prošlo je nešto više od godinu dana.
U našem Centru su nam u nekoliko navrata radili dopunu obrade, a kada smo već bili odabrani za roditelje našoj kćeri prolazili smo one psiho testove.

----------


## Zdenka2

Zvončica, mi smo isto kao i Rebbeca, sina posvojili kao bebu, a kćer je već bila veća djevojčica. To je bio naš svjestan i promišljen izbor, a i sinek je htio veću seku. Do kćeri smo došli nakon 3,5 godine nazivanja, razočaranja, odustajanja i ponovnog vraćanja.

----------


## Dulcinea

Što ako je drugo dijete biološki brat ili sestra našeg djeteta? Imamo li u takvoj situaciji prednost? Znam da se posvojenjem kidaju krvne veze, ali isto tako sam čula da postoji preporuka spajanja biološke braće/sestara. Kako to funkcionira u praksi sa djecom koja su rođena nakon posvojenja starijeg brata/sestre?

----------


## Lili75

meni bi bilo logično da se daje prednost, ali to je samo moja logika. Nadam se da će se javiti netko s iskustvom ili više informacija.

----------


## jelena.O

Ima se prednost
Tako kaže moj frend prvo je posvojio dečka nakon par mjeseci i sestru .sestra je tada imala nekih 9-10 mjeseci

----------


## čokolada

Poznajem obitelj koju su uz "početno" dijete zvali još triput za još troje novorođene biološke braće/sestara. Sad imaju četvoro djece  :Heart: .

----------


## špelkica

Eto, i mi smo u fazi posvajanja drugog djeteta koje nije biološki brat/sestra. Mlađe nego prvo. Zato ne odustati ako želite drugo!

----------


## Beti3

Lijepa vijest , špelkice! <3

----------


## čokolada

Bravo, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Bravo Špelkice, baš lijepe vijesti! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Aaaa divnooo!

----------


## špelkica

Hvala na čestitkama! Duuuugo smo čekali kako bi princeza dobila čiste papire i napokon! Poziv iz vedra neba. Sad čekanje da riješimo svoje papire...ali u međuvremenu vikendi su naši!

----------


## Dulcinea

Čestitam  :Heart:  Uživajte i sretno!

----------


## Jelena

špelkice, čestitam! 
Evo danas vidim dva nova posvojenja na forumu. Kakav krasan dan  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala! Sad još čekamo da dečko kojeg smo si "zabecirali" dobi papire  :Grin: 
Ne mogu prežaliti da nemam još jednog dečka  :Laughing:  (mm je jako htio curicu pa dobio svoju princezu)

----------


## Dulcinea

Špelkice, pa vi punim jedrima krenuli u proširenje obitelji. Bravo! Sretno i neka papiri budu brzo gotovi :fige:

----------


## Ladybird

> Eto, i mi smo u fazi posvajanja drugog djeteta koje nije biološki brat/sestra. Mlađe nego prvo. Zato ne odustati ako želite drugo!


Pozdrav, čestitke na posvojenju!!!! Mi smo u fazi zvanja centara i u iščekivanju tog pozivaaa!! Zanima me samo koja je dob djeteta ako želiš s nama podijeliti. Hvala!

----------


## špelkica

Bok! Drugo dijete ima 2,5 god. Prvo je imalo 5,5. Ma nije mi to toliko bitno, mm je htio curicu i da bude mlađe pa smo sad prvi put u pelenama itd...fora mi je bilo kako stariji brat i tata nisu znali skinuti prljavu pelenu prije kupanja pa su imali svakakve ideje  :Laughing: 
Ja sam čuvala nećakinju pa znam kako to izgleda. Srećom kad naša spava, ne mora biti grobna tišina jer bi me to inače izludilo. Braci paše da je tak mala jer ga sluša  :Very Happy: 
Braco je već pred pubertetom, pravi školarac koji ne voli školu, osim radi druženja s prijateljima.

----------


## Ladybird

> Bok! Drugo dijete ima 2,5 god. Prvo je imalo 5,5. Ma nije mi to toliko bitno, mm je htio curicu i da bude mlađe pa smo sad prvi put u pelenama itd...fora mi je bilo kako stariji brat i tata nisu znali skinuti prljavu pelenu prije kupanja pa su imali svakakve ideje 
> Ja sam čuvala nećakinju pa znam kako to izgleda. Srećom kad naša spava, ne mora biti grobna tišina jer bi me to inače izludilo. Braci paše da je tak mala jer ga sluša 
> Braco je već pred pubertetom, pravi školarac koji ne voli školu, osim radi druženja s prijateljima.


Bas lijepo. Cestitam jos jednom. Nadam se da ce se i nama uskoro posreciti  :Smile: )))

----------

